# FreeBSD 9 OpenSSH HPN status



## hopla (Dec 12, 2011)

Hi there,

I read here that FreeBSD 9 will have OpenSSH with HPN patches in the base system.
The official(?) FreeBSD 9 TODO list seems to confirm that.

My questions: does the OpenSSH client/server in the FreeBSD 9 RC's actually come with HPN patches? If so: does anyone see any performance difference in SSH transfer speed?

(I know I could actually download the RC myself and test it, but I also know that there are a lot of ppl here using SSH+RSYNC for ZFS based backups systems (just as I do  ), who might already have tested this  )


----------



## phoenix (Dec 12, 2011)

Yes, FreeBSD 8-STABLE, 9-STABLE, and 9-PRERELEASE/RC3 do include the HPN patches.  However, the NONE cipher is not enabled by default.  You have to tweak /etc/make.conf (currently) or /etc/src.conf (once the PR for it is committed), and then rebuild the world.  After that, the NONE cipher works correctly.

See this thread on the freebsd-stable mailing list for the details, including the /etc/make.conf hack (which I've tested successfully on 8-STABLE and 9-STABLE).

And this PR for the patch that enabled the src.conf KNOB.


----------



## hopla (Dec 13, 2011)

Thank you Phoenix! Though I'm hoping the patches will give me enough performance boost without the NONE cipher


----------

